# Pics - 330 Ci Sport Convertible (UK) Mystic Blue with Hard Top



## prashan (Apr 16, 2003)

Hi All,

Just wanted to share some pics of the hard top on my 330cic...

More info on the main board on how I got a great deal on the hard top..

Regards
Prashan


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

:wow:

very nice car! :thumbup:


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Are those wheels an option in the UK? Ive got an 04 330cic on order with a hardtop (silver gray/black leather), do you think the hardtop is a quiet ride?


----------



## prashan (Apr 16, 2003)

*Thank you*

A nightmare to keep clean !!


----------



## prashan (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wheels are standard on the Sport Model*



damills said:


> Are those wheels an option in the UK? Ive got an 04 330cic on order with a hardtop (silver gray/black leather), do you think the hardtop is a quiet ride?


The wheels are standard on the Sport Model in the UK.

Yup, the ride is definitely quiet.... the hardtop also adds rear map reading lights, passenger and driver grap handles and retractable coat hooks.......

Regards
Prashan


----------



## ltf (Aug 12, 2003)

Prashan,

Did you ever check mystic blue with natural brown interior in person? I think in UK it should be an available combination.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

prashan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share some pics of the hard top on my 330cic...
> 
> ...


Its beautiful...Enjoy it in good health!! :thumbup:


----------

